# CFL lighting DIY



## Don87 (Dec 9, 2009)

just passing on some information \ idea i came across that i will be putting together tomorrow for my 75 gallon tank which im gonna be planting.... right now i have a single 48 strip light, im starting to have problems with it and the lighting is low since i can only get 40 watts from it. The idea is to strip out all the wiring and ballast from the strip and just use it as a housing for the cfls. ill be buying 4 pig tails ( trade name) then mounting them to the reflecter of my tank using 1\2 " roberston sheetmetal screws, wire them in parrallel and insert the bulbs, in total ill have 8 cfls at about 23 watts each. i can post pictures once im done if anyone is interested and provide answers and instructions on how.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

i want to see it, im thinking about doing the same. There are higher wattage bulbs, like 40 watts that put out 8000 lumens. So you can do decent with them, just wanna see how directional they will be

- Abb (on my brothers account by accident)


----------



## Don87 (Dec 9, 2009)

well i went to home depot and rona today to pick up the fixtures i needed but they didnt carry any, ill be going to an electrical supplier i have an account with tomorrow to see what i can gather, i think the light will spread across nice, but will definetly put it to the test, and once i get it going ill post a video of the aftermath so u can see if u like it before spending the time and money to do the DIY


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea!

I have a canopy that is wired for a single 24" t8... (not enough light~)
I am thinking that a similar re-wiring project might work for me.

Could you comment on what you are going to be using as a reflector for your compact fluorescents? (And a source, if possible~)

Thanks,


----------



## Don87 (Dec 9, 2009)

kaegunim said:


> Sounds like a good idea!
> 
> I have a canopy that is wired for a single 24" t8... (not enough light~)
> I am thinking that a similar re-wiring project might work for me.
> ...


Hey patrick, well I was thinking of adding a piece of galvanized sheet metal, been really busy so haven't had a chance to see if it would be reflective enough but I think it is, as for the sheet metal, I can give u a list of places you can buy a piece, then u can cut it and bend it to the size you need ( I have a custom sheet metal shop, maybe I can help you out if mine works out)


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds great~ I Look forward to seeing a picture of this beast when it is done!

I am living in London unfortunately, so visits to Toronto are a bit of a chore >_< 

Fortunately I have a good friend who happens to be a sheet metal worker (though he does mostly industrial installations and repair etc). It shouldn't be too hard to get him to punch 3-4 holes in a sheet of galvanized (or if I can swing it some polished 304 or 316 ^o^V) and then put it through a roller for me~

What would you reccomend for a finish? Most of the food grade stuff is mirror finish, which would result in pretty harsh specular reflections if this were a household lighting fixture - but maybe this is not a problem in an aquarium? Alternately something in a brushed finish might work...

Good luck with the project~


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Use a piece of eavestrough and two endpieces. You can get eavestrough that's brown outside and white inside.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bae said:


> Use a piece of eavestrough and two endpieces. You can get eavestrough that's brown outside and white inside.


I did exactly this, but I have eavestrough that is white both inside and out.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess it all depends on what I can get for free/almost free~

My concern with galvanized is that all of the cut edges will be constantly exposed to humidity coming off the tank, so I will hold out for stainless if I can~

Eavesthrough is generally aluminum I presume? Both water safe and light! Sounds like a reasonable solution... now to find someone having new eves put up... in the middle of winter >_<


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I should have mentioned that you want metal eavestrough, not vinyl, which could warp or melt from the heat of the ballasts.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

kaegunim said:


> now to find someone having new eves put up... in the middle of winter >_<


Home Depot and/or Rona usually carry these types of material year-round.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

T_T that would involve the transfer of moneys...

I prefer the "swipe from giant reno garbage bin" technique... though the "ask homeowner if they mind you taking a section of their old evestrough" is presumably also effective... Of course the condition of the reflective surface inside may be questionable, but a wire brush or some sandpaper should be all that is needed.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

In terms of reflector material, look into the ductwork for furnaces, its got a pretty good bend and they come in smaller diameters, and they're very shiny!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Don't use galvanized metal. Zinc is quite toxic to aquatic organisms, especially invertebrates.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reflective material*

have u guys seen that reflective tape that that is used for wrapping ducts for your furnace , it is a mirror finish and sticks to metal no prob , i saw them using them for sealing the seams on the ductwork , just an idea 
tom


----------

